# Commorragh



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

The dark city is supposed to be super well hidden but it is full of mercinaries and pirates and bounty hunters as well as countless dark eldar. How do they get there? How is it so well hidden if so many know where it is?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Simple: mapquest


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Klaivex said:


> The dark city is supposed to be super well hidden but it is full of mercinaries and pirates and bounty hunters as well as countless dark eldar. How do they get there? How is it so well hidden if so many know where it is?


You're asking how the Dark Eldar and their mercenaries/pirates they employ know where their own city is?


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I understand how he DE are there but how did non eldar nogoodniks get to be there?

And not one DE or other city resident has ever been captured by the inquisition? I feel like they could be made to talk very easily and the location would be revealed.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

It's in the Webway, which can mostly only be reached by Webway Gates/Portals. You first need to know where one of those is & secondly you have to know the right rune code to get it to work. You also most likely need a code to get to take you were you want to go, other wise you'd surely get lost in the Webway.

The none DE mercs that are there are most likely caputured/transported there by DE ships and have no idea how to get there or back from there.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The Webway is probably the most complicated labyrinth to those who don't possess native knowledge of it. I imagine the Dark Eldar provide supervised and controlled guidance through it for their minions. As in... _"Turn off your navigational systems and lower your occulus shutters now, worms. We enter the Webway, and such sights are not for your eyes... assuming you wish to keep them."_

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I dunno about DE easily giving up info to the Inquisition. Torture is a pretty big part of the DE culture, giving and receiving. I think they would be less likely to divulge info than their CE counterparts. 

Also, they typically wont get involved in fights they wont win. Being able to capture one alive would be an impressive feat in itself.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I imagine the non DE mercs who find their way there would often be slaves proven their worth as muscle or otherwise useful. Typically you don`t see DE merc races on the battlefield without a DE presence at hand.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

My interpretation of the webway has always been that although it's more solid than the warp, it's not exactly fixed like real-space. Thus one path will not necessarily lead to the same place each time. So the DE (being basically born and raised in this dimension) have some means of finding home regardless of where home actually is now. Thus other races, led by the DE, will be able to find it. However, should those mercenaries chose to ignore the doubtlessly strict rules about recording the route (and not die as a result) the path they follow the second time will not get them to the city. Sort of like how elf or faerie cities are often portrayed as moving/hiding in the woods. 

As far as the capture and torture thing goes. Catching a DE would be very hard, fluffwise they almost never engage in fights where there is a risk of defeat/capture and even if they are in that scenario kabalite warriors are very fast and generally quite skilled. Taking one alive would be no easy feat. Plus torturing a DE would be almost-pleasurable for them. Not a very good way to extract information they don't want you to have. Plus if my previously mentioned interpretation is correct the DE wouldn't actually be able to give you a map to Commoragh even if they wanted to.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I think the Inquisition could make the average kabalite warrior sing like a canary; Torture isn't just about inflicting pain. The average Interrogator would have all sorts of interesting devices, both human and xenos, to use on our imagined Kabalite "guest"- The Dark Eldar are quite vain, so probably leaving our Kabalite up to his nose in a Grox Dung vat for a few days might make him more talkative.

The thing is, I doubt the average Kabalite Warrior would have much useful information to share in the first place... and the higher ranking DE WOULD be much harder to capture, as they're VERY concious of keeping their ancient hides intact...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Deneris said:


> I think the Inquisition could make the average kabalite warrior sing like a canary; Torture isn't just about inflicting pain. The average Interrogator would have all sorts of interesting devices, both human and xenos, to use on our imagined Kabalite "guest"- The Dark Eldar are quite vain, so probably leaving our Kabalite up to his nose in a Grox Dung vat for a few days might make him more talkative.
> 
> The thing is, I doubt the average Kabalite Warrior would have much useful information to share in the first place... and the higher ranking DE WOULD be much harder to capture, as they're VERY concious of keeping their ancient hides intact...


well your wrong on one major thought here, Deneris: the average "Kabalite" never go to war, they are more extensively trained and weeded out, and no kabalite would ever be captured (think about it, their own allies would either shoot them, or they would probably have a suicide pill in one of their teeth in the rare event they were captured)


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Torture doesn't have to be all about inflicting pain. they could simply put a DE in a really comfy room filled with soft pillows with some relaxing music and a soothing zen garden... or get an ordo malleus inquisitor to smack them around with a slaanesh artifact.

As for the mercenaries being "freed slaves" that isn't how i read it in the codex. it says on page 8:
"Commorragh plays host to many diverse species of alien mercenaries, bounty hunters and renegades, all risking their souls in the hopes of claiming the riches of the dark city."

That doesn't make me think that some slaves were useful and now work for the DE. they would just be working for there survival. These baddies are trying to make an actual living there.

The higher ups of commorragh trust the aliens more than they do the other DE because of the whole culture of back stabbing and self interest so why "trust" other DE with the location and not the people who wont kill you at the first possible opportunity.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well your wrong on one major thought here, Deneris: the average "Kabalite" never go to war, they are more extensively trained and weeded out, and no kabalite would ever be captured (think about it, their own allies would either shoot them, or they would probably have a suicide pill in one of their teeth in the rare event they were captured)


No way would a DE take a suicide pill. They are the species most concerned with self preservation (as opposed to species preservation).


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

take a suicide pill on the field and have a chance of being revived by a haemonculi > being captured and getting killed after by the inquistors once you out live your usefullness.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> take a suicide pill on the field and have a chance of being revived by a haemonculi > being captured and getting killed after by the inquistors once you out live your usefullness.


If you take a suicide pill once you are captured the enemy still has your body and will probably still research it... they wouldn't just toss it back on the battlefield because it was dead. 

Not to mention that you would have to trust your fellow warriors to bring your corpse back. Kabalite warriors only save their "team mates" so the power of their kabal does not lessen. What value would a member, who was pathetic enough to be captured by the mon-keigh, have to the kabal. they would be better off without him/her.

By not taking a suicide pill you have a chance to escape, strike a deal or kill your captor and all without having to rely on your untrustworthy brethren.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Deneris said:


> Torture isn't just about inflicting pain. The average Interrogator would have all sorts of interesting devices, both human and xenos, to use on our imagined Kabalite "guest


You seem to be suggesting that a) the DE don't properly understand or experiment with torture and b) the Inquisition would have access to tech the DE wouldn't.
A) is simply rediculous. The DE are THE masters of torture, the work of a master interrogator would be nothing more than the finger-painting of a child.
B) is possible but highly unlikely. You think the race that is many millions of years older, open to technological innovation and dedicated to perfecting the art of torture will be out-teched by Mon-Keigh?



KhainiteAssassin said:


> or they would probably have a suicide pill in one of their teeth in the rare event they were captured)


I'm going to have to agree with Klaivex on this one. Suicide pills would not be the DE style at all. If you're clumsy enough to let Mon-Keigh catch you you deserve whatever fate awaits you.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

There's a story in the old Dark Elves book where a Dark Elf killed himself rather than face an army of Daemons.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Weapon said:


> There's a story in the old Dark Elves book where a Dark Elf killed himself rather than face an army of Daemons.


Dark Eldar may be based off of Dark Elves but they are not the same. I feel like if a Dark Eldar was faced with a hoard of chaos daemons he/she would try to get the hell out of there before his soul was eaten by slaanesh


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Weapon said:


> There's a story in the old Dark Elves book where a Dark Elf killed himself rather than face an army of Daemons.


Although superficially similar the drives behind these two races is quite different. The Dark Elves seek to conquer the other elves and enslave the world (to my understanding, Fantasy is not my strong suit). Dark Eldar on the other hand seek to prolong their own existance. This is the entire basis of their culture. Does it sound like the kind of culture that would embrace suicide?


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

The Inquisition could make even the most deadly Dark Eldar talk by simply tying him up in a room colored pink, surround him with adorable puppies and kittens, and have him listen to the soothing sounds of some kind of crappy meditation music that you find at your local Inquisitorial stronghold. Pump him full of sedatives and make it so that he can't feel a single thing and he'll go crazy after a few days and will tell you anything and everything. Or just get a acolyte to dress up as some kind of cheesy Slaaneshi daemon and scare the crap out of the Eldar by saying your going to rape him.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I would simply walk up to the captured DE, and say "We are going to feed you to a greater daemon of Slaanesh if you do not comply". 

If they still wont comply then I'm going to feed them to a greater daemon of slaanesh, and say "Revive from your soul be devoured by she who thirst"


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Then after uttering those words you're taken into custody and burned alive at the stake for consorting with the Dark Powers.

Srsly, the DE aren't going to fall for it because they know the Imperium is relentlessly puritan. Offering to feed his soul to a Greater Daemon of Slaanesh is tantamount to sacrificing to it, which is heresy.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

You've never heard of the more unorthodox factions of the inquisition who do use daemons and the warp to their own will, in the belief that it is for the greater good, they justify the means by the end result. Pretty sure it would come down to which Inquisitor captures the DE that would decide his or her fate, just saying many factions of the inquisition are vastly different in belief and philosophy.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Jerushee said:


> You've never heard of the more unorthodox factions of the inquisition who do use daemons and the warp to their own will, in the belief that it is for the greater good, they justify the means by the end result. Pretty sure it would come down to which Inquisitor captures the DE that would decide his or her fate, just saying many factions of the inquisition are vastly different in belief and philosophy.


Radical Inquisitors do use unorthodox methods, yes. Sacrificing the souls of the Eldar to Slaaneshi daemons goes beyond that into full on worship. An individual is no longer simply radical at that point, he's a heretic and a traitor in waiting if he isn't already.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

Bionic-Weasel said:


> Radical Inquisitors do use unorthodox methods, yes. Sacrificing the souls of the Eldar to Slaaneshi daemons goes beyond that into full on worship. An individual is no longer simply radical at that point, he's a heretic and a traitor in waiting if he isn't already.


Some inquisitors do use daemons, some space marines bind daemons into their weapons.

You have to understand, heresy is very subjective, some inquisitors want to kill the emperor so he can be reborn.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Jerushee said:


> Some inquisitors do use daemons, some space marines bind daemons into their weapons.
> 
> You have to understand, heresy is very subjective, some inquisitors want to kill the emperor so he can be reborn.


Using daemons =/= sacrificing to them. Using daemonhosts or even daemonic weaponry is one thing, something that all but the most puritan inquisitors might turn a blind eye to. Actively sacrificing to it though, regardless of what it is, is definitely going to be seen as a sign of turning towards Chaos worship. Sure, an inquisitor may very well do that but it is heresy regardless of who you ask.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

Bionic-Weasel said:


> Using daemons =/= sacrificing to them. Using daemonhosts or even daemonic weaponry is one thing, something that all but the most puritan inquisitors might turn a blind eye to. Actively sacrificing to it though, regardless of what it is, is definitely going to be seen as a sign of turning towards Chaos worship. Sure, an inquisitor may very well do that but it is heresy regardless of who you ask.


Sacrifice to one is not sacrifice to all, the inquisitor simply goes to a planet he knows is rulled by slaaneshi daemons, and gives them the DE in chains. Says "have fun with him/her", i can see that as not being sacrifice at all.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Jerushee said:


> Sacrifice to one is not sacrifice to all, the inquisitor simply goes to a planet he knows is rulled by slaaneshi daemons, and gives them the DE in chains. Says "have fun with him/her", i can see that as not being sacrifice at all.


and I can see the inq's being ripped from him the second he sets foot on the planet, they are called demon planets cause it's ruled and covered by demons.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

the imperium has been able to get in the webway as it says in the DE codex that the entire salamanders chapter managed to get inside get a company out with the slight help of asbrudealvect it also says that torture isnt very effective against dark eldar as surely they would be invigorated by the pain


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Imperium should actually know where Commorragh is. In M35 the Salamanders/Silver Skulls/Howling Griffons launched a raid on the city with their fleets after a Salamander Strike Cruiser was captured by the Dark Eldar and brought there. They got there in the first place because a Librarian onboard the captured Cruiser emitted a psychic beacon and somehow the Salamanders got hold of a webway portal. 

Unless the Webway portal they hijacked to get in there is now destroyed/closed/modified or it was just a mistake how they even got there in the first place, they should still know how to get there.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Harriticus said:


> Imperium should actually know where Commorragh is. In M35 the Salamanders/Silver Skulls/Howling Griffons launched a raid on the city with their fleets after a Salamander Strike Cruiser was captured by the Dark Eldar and brought there. They got there in the first place because a Librarian onboard the captured Cruiser emitted a psychic beacon and somehow the Salamanders got hold of a webway portal.
> 
> Unless the Webway portal they hijacked to get in there is now destroyed/closed/modified or it was just a mistake how they even got there in the first place, they should still know how to get there.


Commorragh is constantly moving.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Commorragh isn't in one physical place. It is a mass of cities and pocket dimensions interlinked by a wild abundance of portals and gateways. Gateways that the Archons and Harlequins have a massive amount of control over. You don't get into Commorragh unless the DE want you in there. Also, the webway is unmappable in a traditional sense. You need a sentient map to find your way through the ever-shifting labyrinth.

Also, everyone suggesting various torture methods, do you think the Dark Eldar, in all their millennia of existence, haven't tried out those torture methods before? Also, you'd have to keep feeding the Dark Eldar prisoner pain and torment, otherwise he'd die. Outside the webway, they are even more reliant upon soul energy. The Interrogator would have to be prepared to sacrifice someone if he wants the dark Eldar to survive long enough to talk.

You'd also have to prevent him self-harming (which would empower him somewhat

Put him in a comfy room and completely numb the prisoner? He'd be drained even more quickly. Better hope a haemonculus doesn't have a finger bone of his on ice soemwhere, waiting to regenerate him, otherwise he'll be coming back for you. He might take you to commorragh then... but not in the way you anticipated... 

However, let's say you get him to talk. Once you get him to talk, what would he be able to tell you? How would you know he wasn't lying to you, and the portal he suggested was a dark gate, leading to the warp? Or maybe he tells the truth. How would you get in? Does he even know how to get in? What sort of Dark Eldar have you even captured? A lowly half-born? trueborn? If it's a mandrake, I doubt you COULD capture one, seeing as they can walk through reflections and melt into shadow literally.

What happens if the dark eldar you captured was allowed to be captured by his Archon, just so the prisoner would lead the Interrogator and his big ol' Imperil fleet right into Commorragh... right into a trap set in motion by the Archon? Archons are smart, and they play the long game. They have centuries upon cneturies to plan elaborate schemes to overcome simple mon keigh beasts...


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Harriticus said:


> Imperium should actually know where Commorragh is. In M35 the Salamanders/Silver Skulls/Howling Griffons launched a raid on the city with their fleets after a Salamander Strike Cruiser was captured by the Dark Eldar and brought there. They got there in the first place because a Librarian onboard the captured Cruiser emitted a psychic beacon and somehow the Salamanders got hold of a webway portal.
> 
> Unless the Webway portal they hijacked to get in there is now destroyed/closed/modified or it was just a mistake how they even got there in the first place, they should still know how to get there.


Actually the Salamanders got in because somebody 'forgot' to close the door behind them and 'missed' the fact that the cruiser was broadcasting a locator beacon. The fact that the Salamander raid worked out beautifully for Vect is pure coincidence, nothing more I assure you. 

Besides as others (including myself) have mentioned Commoragh isn't always in the same place, even if they could refind the gate and open it (doubtful) without a becon to follow they'd get lost in the webway and probably die horribly.


----------

